
ASICs are overpriced, returns from mining can be imitated by a portfolio of BTC - cryptoisthekey
https://twitter.com/el33th4xor/status/1272745615106215936
======
cryptoisthekey
According to a new paper by Aviv Yaish and Professor Aviv Zohar:

1) Mining ASICs are overpriced.

2) A portfolio of Bitcoins can imitate (and sometimes outperform) returns from
mining hardware.

3) Bitcoin's volatility should increase rig price.

Medium post: [https://medium.com/@aviv.yaish/your-asic-is-probably-
mispric...](https://medium.com/@aviv.yaish/your-asic-is-probably-
mispriced-12b5c8daf437)

Link to paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2002.11064](https://arxiv.org/abs/2002.11064)

